# Yo waz goodie shun? New to site fwm



## Crooklyn (Sep 5, 2011)

Yo yo was goodie i hurd mad goood reviews about this site so i thought id peep it. Hella satisfied im around 178lbs tryna gain some more mass....but!!!!!... Im tryna do it the right way if u have any advice lemme know ur take on it opinions and advice welcome!!!!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 5, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Crooklyn* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 5, 2011)

Welcome to the site, you will learn a great deal from me i no i did.

Heres a thread u can go in and post random shit to help u get ur post count up 2 send PM's!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/new-members-begin-here/140303-pm-thread-newbie.html


----------



## fit4life (Sep 5, 2011)

welcome


----------



## fisher4550 (Sep 5, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Crooklyn (Sep 5, 2011)

so how do yall feel about super DMZ? thats what im prolly gonna take to kick start my cycle of test


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 5, 2011)

*Some other threads you might wanna take a look at *

*http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/139194-super-dmz-rx-review.html*

*http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/140055-me-myself-super-dmz.html*


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 5, 2011)

Also specifiic questions post in the right area and youll get way more responses. This section is just an intro page. the link below is the proper area to ask about DMZ or other PH or AAS. Also the search bar the top of the page will become your best friend! Also just to make sure you dont ask anything someone might bitch at you for make sure you read the stickies. They will give you a basic knowledge of certain areas and answer a lot of questions!


Anabolic Zone - IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forums


----------



## dsmith (Sep 5, 2011)

Welcome, start exploring topics and do your research ... no one should take your decision


----------



## ecot3c inside (Sep 5, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> Welcome to the site, *you will learn a great deal from* me i no i did.
> 
> Heres a thread u can go in and post random shit to help u get ur post count up 2 send PM's!
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/new-members-begin-here/140303-pm-thread-newbie.html



too late for proper english and spelling for this guy?


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 5, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> too late for proper english and spelling for this guy?


 What? lmao btw i ment to put u will learn a great deal from here, i no i did.


----------



## bulldogz (Sep 5, 2011)

what's good my dude?

but yo...that goodie shit has got to go bro...just fuckin wit ya my man! 

welcome anyway!


----------



## ecot3c inside (Sep 5, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> What? lmao btw i ment to put u will learn a great deal from here, i no i did.



not you muh goodie broda, da dawg dat made dis thread and asks about teh dmz wit all dem goodies.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 5, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> not you muh goodie broda, da dawg dat made dis thread and asks about teh dmz wit all dem goodies.


 lmao i cant help but laugh at this!


----------



## bulldogz (Sep 5, 2011)

sounds like them 2 black guys in the movie "airplane" talking jive...lol


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 5, 2011)

Welcome 

www.orbitnutrition.com home for all your supplements.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Sep 5, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Crooklyn (Sep 6, 2011)

This cats smart idk y sweating him

Sent from my SGH-i917. using Board Express


----------



## phoenixrizzin (Sep 6, 2011)

new here to man!


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 6, 2011)

phoenixrizzin said:


> new here to man!


did u make a your own thread? if not welcome!


----------



## brazey (Sep 6, 2011)

welcome to a great site.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 6, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## murf23 (Sep 6, 2011)

I hope this is a joke ...Please tell me I wont have to read any more threads in ubonics I will fucking shoot myself. Other than that welcome bro.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 6, 2011)

^^ im pretty sure hes playing around...


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 6, 2011)

wazz happen my nizzle for shizzle?


----------



## bigbenj (Sep 6, 2011)

fucking-a LOL^^^


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 7, 2011)

Welcome!
can you help me? ? ?   Its my bitches, they aint prodicin enough flo' fo me to be livin large and shiit


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 7, 2011)

welcome senor


----------



## Crooklyn (Sep 7, 2011)

water son keep rappin i aint sweatin u


----------



## Crooklyn (Oct 1, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> did u make a your own thread? If not welcome!






hahaha


----------



## RULES (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi


----------

